# PH levels, what is safe, and what is not? Mine read 8.2 or 8.4?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*Okay I did I PH test, because my other level for Nitrate was 0!!! and Ammonia were between 0 and 0.1 (the best my tank EVER read!)

It's really hard to tell the colour of my PH level. I got 3 people to look at it, they can't tell 100%, but It's almost bluish Grey. Honestly it's nowhere in the greens. It looks like it's 8.2 or 8.4.

I think I heard that is bad for the fish.

What do I do from here? Im not so familliar with the PH level?*

Update: I just did it again, I am getting a reading of 8.0 or 8.2....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well your fish are used to that pH now. What pH is your tap water? You may need a wide-range pH test kit.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Well your fish are used to that pH now. What pH is your tap water? You may need a wide-range pH test kit.


I just did it now for the first time. It's between 7.6 and 7.8. Why is my tap water lower and in my fish tank higher?

Is there anything I need to do now?

Edit: Getting an accurate reading with these tubes is terribly hard. Wierd colours to try and match


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pH will climb if your tap water is hard and you replace evaporated water with tap water. It can also climb if your substrate affect it, or if your water conditioner "adds alkalinity". Knowing this pH before you chose fish, I would not have got the tetras or the otos. However, if the fish are healthy and active, they are used to it now.

Suggest you keep up a regimen of *regular small water change*s. The longer you go between WC, the greater the pH difference with your tap can become. Unless your fish get ill or "fail to thrive" I wouldn't suggest trying to alter your pH. But you could try "natural" methods like adding driftwood or a small bag of peat moss in your filter. 



> Is there anything I need to do now


pH (high or low) is not an emergency. Its a good thing to know so that you don't shock your fish with a sudden change. And if it continues to move, it is a good idea to find out why. You might need low pH to successful breed tetras, but to just maintain a nice aquarium, a wide range of pH are fine. Do you have live plants? Adding ferts and CO2 can often affect pH (usually lower). Keep an eye on your pH for a few weeks. Whats important is that it is relatively stable.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

My rummy nose tetras seem to be very fine with their noses shining bright. My head and tail, blackskirt, and cherry barbs are all fine too.

Is there another tool I can use to measure PH more acurately? I'm just not satisfied with the results I get from these tubes. It's hard to match the colours perfectly.

Does spring water help to reduce PH levels?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Your pH is fine. You get into problems when you start messing with it. There is no perfect pH and fish can adjust to just about anything. Leave the pH alone.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Adding reverse osmosis water will help lower it but I would do it gradually so as not to shock the fish. 

We use test strips which are a lot more convenient, and they are the same ones that Pet Smart uses on their tanks. 

Our PH is at 8.0 and our Neon and Cardinal Tetras are fine. I am concerned about adding more into the tank though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Spring water has minerals so the pH varies. "purified water" usually is RO and will lower pH. My favorite toy is a pH pen. Its not as accurate as a pH meter with a probe buts it's easy to use and reusable.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

How long has this tank been up and running?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> How long has this tank been up and running?


Nov 25/07 is when I first started it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My pH meter is made by Hanna and tests temp. also. There are newer models that are waterproof and also test TDS (total dissolved solids). They all have a nice clear digital readout. The more tests you make (the more tanks you have) the more I recommend the electronic toys. Liquid pH test kits are cheap, but the strips aren't. If you are using a lot of strips, the electronic meters will save $ in the long run.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Your pH is a okay


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

emc7 said:


> My pH meter is made by Hanna and tests temp. also. There are newer models that are waterproof and also test TDS (total dissolved solids). They all have a nice clear digital readout. The more tests you make (the more tanks you have) the more I recommend the electronic toys. Liquid pH test kits are cheap, but the strips aren't. If you are using a lot of strips, the electronic meters will save $ in the long run.


Did you get that online our at a local store? I can't find the digital ones that test more than one thing online.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I try to shoot for about 7.0 to 7.5 for Ph in both of my fish tank and luckily that's what they are on their own.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got it online. I see them periodically on aquabid and ebay. I got my second TDS tester at Fry's for $20 in the water filter section. I dropped the 1st one in a tank. The cheaper ones aren't fully submersible and water can get to the electronics if you soak it. I haven't sunk any in about a year. I just had to learn not to leave it sitting on the a tank's lid.


----------

